# Best sun protection creams, price availiability and effectiveness.



## Concert (22 May 2009)

Going on holidays in two weeks and with all the hype about skin cancer I'm looking for a good protection.  

Someone has recommended an Australian product called *Hamiltons* but cant seem to find it in the shops. 

Heard a leading Dermatologist talking about it on the radio one day as well.


----------



## shesells (22 May 2009)

*Re: Sun Cream*

We use Parasol once a day. There are different factors available. It's like P20 in that it's an oil, put it on once a day and it's done but unlike P20 (which I think you can't buy here anymore but it is available in the UK) it has both UVA and UVB filters. There's a version available for hair as well which is very good for protecting your scalp, especially down partings.


----------



## Concert (22 May 2009)

*Re: Sun Cream*

Over the years I have used *P20* and *Parasol* but ...<medical discussion removed by mod> . I have since been told that neither of those products were not any good.  

It's very confusing with so many brands to choose from nowadays.


----------



## clownie (22 May 2009)

*Re: Sun Cream*

You need to get a product with as high a star rating as possible for uva and uvb. I use La roche posay which I buy in chemist shops but other brands have high star ratings for both UV types. Have a look in Boots or a local chemist shop.


----------



## breakdabank (23 May 2009)

*Re: Sun Cream*

_Which_? magazine has recently done an investigation into the effectiveness of sun protection creams.

Here is one press article on _Which_'s findings: http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/healt...otion-shines-performer-protective-creams.html.


----------



## shesells (23 May 2009)

*Re: Sun Cream*

I have the palest skin of anyone I know and have travelled to some very hot countries and using parasol I've never burned or got sunspots or wrinkles. I use a factor 20 or 30 as I want to enjoy being out and about in the sun but I love my porcelain skin. After all, go in to a pharmacy in a warm country and see all the face and body lotions full of whitening agents!


----------



## Smashbox (23 May 2009)

Hamiltons is great, its an Australian brand and I know for sure of one chemist in Roscommon town that sells it.


----------



## NicolaM (23 May 2009)

I've used P20, and burned with it++ (green eyes, pale skin, red hair).

The best thing is high factor,good UV A/B protection, reapplied regularly, and most importantly* cover up.
*

(remember the OZ campaign? *Slip* (on a shirt), *Slap *(on sunscreen), *Slop *(on a hat)).

That is the most effective way to protect your self (in addition to avoiding the hottest parts of the day)

Nicola
COI: the girl who lurks in the shadows, covered by shawls and huge hat in any hot country because of the whole burn situation. I'm with Shesells on this one


----------



## angela59 (24 May 2009)

Hi,

I always use parasol factor 25 plus on children and myself and don't sunbathe or stay in sun between 12 and 2.  I've done this for past 5 years while on holidays in spain and found parasol to be the best because it is once a day application put on 15 mins before you go out - if you keep reapplying some sun creams your pores get blocked which causes heat rash. 
By the way Sam MacCauleys have 25% of this at the moment.

Angela59

Have no affiliation to this company - happy with product.


----------



## Ash 22 (1 Jun 2009)

How long does sun cream last. Don't think it carries a date on it.


----------



## GreenQueen (1 Jun 2009)

I use P20 for everyday protection both here and abroad.  It was taken off the shelves in a number of larger chemists a while ago as it wasn't providing any UVA protection.  The manufacturers have since amended their formula and there is dual protection.  The large UK retailers (begins with B) still refuses to stock this product but other large Irish ones do (certainly one beginning with McC).

Having extremely pale skin I do not burn when wearing P20, even in the hottest of climates but I do not sunbathe and stay indoors away from the sun in the middle of the day.  When the sun does shine i wear a sunhat, keep my shoulders covered and sunglasses on.

The year that P20 was removed from the shelves I used Parasol instead as it has a similar consistency and manner of application but I found it didn't have the longevity and I did burn.


----------



## samanthajane (1 Jun 2009)

2 weeks in the sun is very unlikely to give you skin cancer, so i wouldn't worry too much about that. 

Have a good look about as loads of places are doing bogof of sun lotions at the moment. 

Everyone here seems to have their favourite. My favourite is which ever one has the special offers. What ever you dont dont wait and buy them abroad they will always be quite a bit more expensive.

Stay away from the midday sun (12-3) especially the first few days, put a t-shirt on in these hours even if you are in the pool/sea. I always apply suncream every 2-3 hours no matter what the bottle says. And always use a higher factor on your face and shoulders than the rest of your body, these are normally the first places to burn.


----------



## Smashbox (1 Jun 2009)

Ash 22 said:


> How long does sun cream last. Don't think it carries a date on it.


 
It has a shelf life of about a year, from the date of manufacture.

Remember that it could be stuck on a shelf for a while too. Try and decipher the code on the back of the bottle which usually carries a date as well as production code.


----------



## clownie (2 Jun 2009)

La roche posay suncreams have a best before date on them. I have a bottle here that has an expiry date of 2010.


----------

